# Cutting a door in a box truck.



## Stilts (Feb 18, 2008)

I've got a 2000 14' Supreme Spartan service van. I want to cut a lumber/pipe door in the back to slide long lengths of material in. Anyone got any tips on the best way to do this? And where to get the heavy duty hardware and trim material to edge the door and jamb with? I thought about an rv shop, but wasn't sure if there was a place to get heavier duty parts.

Thanks


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Contact Supreme directly & have them guide you through the process. They have a good service department that can assist in getting you all the parts you need, either directly or through one of their regional service providers. 

http://www.supremecorp.com/supreme.php


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Plasma cutter and then frame the opening with some aluminum angle, then "build" the door with the piece cut out using a piece of plywood on the inside and frame it with flat aluminum, add hinges and done!
In case you don't have access to a plasma cutter you could drill the four corners and cut out the piece with a saber saw.
good luck!
dave


----------



## Stilts (Feb 18, 2008)

GRB said:


> Contact Supreme directly & have them guide you through the process. They have a good service department that can assist in getting you all the parts you need, either directly or through one of their regional service providers.
> 
> http://www.supremecorp.com/supreme.php


That was my original plan, tried it last year. First call to Supreme, they gave me the number to the local distributor, and when I called it they told me that they didn't sell or service them. I called back and they figured out the right distributor, but when I called them they were not very helpful at all, told me that I wouldn't be able to buy the parts to do it, but that they might be able to put one in for me, they weren't sure though. Had to talk to several people there to even get that far.

At that point I figured there's got to be somewhere on the internet to find the parts and order them, surprisingly much harder to find than I originally thought.


----------



## Stilts (Feb 18, 2008)

dave_dj1 said:


> Plasma cutter and then frame the opening with some aluminum angle, then "build" the door with the piece cut out using a piece of plywood on the inside and frame it with flat aluminum, add hinges and done!
> In case you don't have access to a plasma cutter you could drill the four corners and cut out the piece with a saber saw.
> good luck!
> dave



It's even easier than that, the body is plywood encased in fiberglass. So no plasma cutter needed. 

I thought that there would be a easy source for the parts specifically built for it, but I guess not. I think instead of angle I'd need use Z for the piece on the body to give the door something to rest on, and someplace to put some sort of weather stripping. And maybe channel to encase the ends of the of the plywood door. Scrounge up some kind of hinge and latch and that should do it.


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Stilts said:


> That was my original plan, tried it last year. First call to Supreme, they gave me the number to the local distributor, and when I called it they told me that they didn't sell or service them. I called back and they figured out the right distributor, but when I called them they were not very helpful at all, told me that I wouldn't be able to buy the parts to do it, but that they might be able to put one in for me, they weren't sure though. Had to talk to several people there to even get that far.
> 
> At that point I figured there's got to be somewhere on the internet to find the parts and order them, surprisingly much harder to find than I originally thought.


Hmm... We bought a Supreme body box truck last fall & I contacted them to find out about ordering racks & a few other parts for it. They were very helpful & offered to sell me the parts directly if our local dealer didn't come through. Maybe try them again & find a person who's actually interested in helping you?


----------



## jberger (Feb 18, 2008)

FWIW
I've got a 2002 14" Supreme Box and have had excellent luck with the Atlanta branch for questions, parts, etc. 

Where do you want to cut the door and what size?

I've got the 2002 service parts list, that includes the doors, hinges, etc. You might just be able to order the size you want as a complete unit directly from them and put it in yourself. These trucks are very simple to modify, no plasma welder needed. 

I'm rarely on Contractor Talk, but feel free to PM me and I'll send you what I have if you think it will help.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Are you talking about cutting a door into the cab of the van?


----------

